# Commencal Ramones 20 vs Trek Superfly 20



## cromeday (Feb 5, 2016)

As the title indicates, I've narrowed down my sons next bike to either a 2016 Commencal Ramones 20 or Trek Superfly 20. While Trek has a firm reputation, I'd never heard of Commencal before beginning my research and saw several recommendations.

The Isla Bennin 20 (Large) was previously in the running, but Isla Bikes I've learned doesn't actually recommend their bikes for anything but light off-road use with a strong recommendation against any potentially hard hits or jumps. Although I haven't seen any real world frame or durability complaints against them, it doesn't seem realistic for a 6 year old learning to mountain bike to avoid those potential "hazards" and I'd rather not chance it at their price point.

The Cleary Owl was also in the running, but I'm leaning heavily toward geared because we live amid quite hilly terrain (hilly as in circa the Blue Ride Appalachian Mountains).

So, as for my two final candidates otherwise, the largest knock on the Trek is that stock crank(arms) are disproportionately long (150mm). Most strongly recommend swapping the crank on purchase for a more appropriate fit, and suggest the Trek dialed adjustable crank (120-140mm) that comes stock on their Precaliber 20 6-Speed for example. And for the Commencal, it is a tad heavier than the Trek (+2 lbs) but most of that can probably be lent to the fact that it is stock with a SUNTOUR XCT Junior 40mm (suspension) fork instead of rigid.

Anyway, I really just don't know enough about Commencal to feel entirely reassured enough to purchase it over the Trek. My end price on either is about the same right now, so cost isn't the determining factor. I'm really just looking for any votes, opinion, or confidence for one versus the other would be appreciated. After he outgrows this bike himself, he has 2 younger sisters who will be the hand-me-down recipients of either hence why quality and durability is also a paramount part of my decision. Thanks for any help or insight again.


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

I would go for the trek if you have to chose beween those 2 since I'm not a fan off suspension on kids Bikes. It's a shame they both have gripshift as I've experienced kids just can't work them.
My son rides an Orbea mx 20 team, it's an amazing bike. Better specced, lighter and cheaper. If you can find it it's a no-brainer


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been extremely happy with the quality and craftsmanship of Commencal. My son rides Supreme 24 and have 2014 Meta AM.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

+1 for rigid!

There's also this. http://spawncycles.com/bikes/spawn-cycles-savage-1-0

With a trigger shifter...


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you can, stretch into the spawn. It's on sale too.


----------



## PuddleJumper (Jun 23, 2016)

Curious as to which bike you decided on? 

I am also looking for the same jump up to a 20" for my son and debating the Ramones 20" vs the Trek or spawn Savage. 
He is on a Spawn Banshee 18 now and ripping all over the trails. He is 5 turning 6 in July and I am thinking of waiting until Christmas to upgrade him. 
I am very hesitant doing it soon because he is so comfortable on the 18 and the bigger bike and stand over clearance is a big change for handling.

I spoke to Commencal distributor and he stated that the HT has a much better and softer fork than the Ramones.
I really like the Orbea that was recommended but also strongly considering the front suspension but want to find one that really works. It is not a must but would be nice to give him some cushioning. I also would like it to last him 2-3 years however he also has a sister that will be the hand me down recipient if he outgrows it too quickly. 

Any feedback would be great as I am also kind of stumped with the decision. :madman::madman:


----------

